# Judicious and Decisive



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to make sure I'm understanding this dichotomy correctly. Are "relaxed" and "mobilized" the same as "inactive/resting" and "active/prepared"? If so wouldn't that make everyone with low energy seem judicious? How are judicious and decisive best differentiated?



> *Judicious*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I tend to get locked in a state of sluggishness, feeling low energy, lost in thought, and too far away from reality to take productive action. I may plan out general times to get tasks done, but I have little control over my own mobilization. It happens when it happens, and often it takes days of sluggishness before I am ready for a short period of action/work. Preparation is subconscious but takes up the vast majority of my time. 

When I finally get around to action, I tend to do all the work at once, though it depends on my level of focus. If I'm not ready (in the right mood or mindset) it will just be painful and inefficient. I generally hate work and action, preferring the freedom of not having to do anything. Because of this, I am not willing to work merely for rewards, because it isn't worth it to me. In general, avoiding pain comes before seeking pleasure for me. 

Does this make me judicious? Or just low energy and introverted?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It sounds like you're both judicious and introverted from this description. I'd say IP temperament is highly likely.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> It sounds like you're both judicious and introverted from this description. I'd say IP temperament is highly likely.


That's consistent with what others have told me. It doesn't add up though, because I'm also almost certain of INTx at this point. Was it mainly just the last part that made you think judicious or were you thinking of something else?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess what made think judicious was that you said you have little control over your mobilization. It suggests that being in a mobilized state isn't all that natural for you, unlike decisive types. Also, spending alot of time preparing instead of actually doing it and not being very motivated to work just for rewards.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I guess what made think judicious was that you said you have little control over your mobilization. It suggests that being in a mobilized state isn't all that natural for you, unlike decisive types. Also, spending alot of time preparing instead of actually doing it and not being very motivated to work just for rewards.


Hmm. Well, actually I didn't used to be like this. Up through high school I usually did my homework after school at around the same time and didn't have much difficulty mobilizing. 

I also wonder how much IP temperament influences how this dichotomy appears. Maybe it's the IP's "go-with-the-flow" tendency, mobilizing just happens when it happens.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm Ip temperament and supposedly a decisive type. Here's what I relate to (bolded parts), what I definitely don't relate to (underlined parts), and what I'm indifferent to (the rest):



> Judicious
> 
> 
> *Natural state is relaxation.
> ...


I hope that it is helpful in any way.

I don't really know what being aware/unaware of mobilization is supposed to mean. When it comes to changing states from being relaxed / mobilized, I find it hard to change in both ways. I tend to immerse in whatever I am doing at given moment.




> When I finally get around to action, I tend to do all the work at once, though it depends on my level of focus. If I'm not ready (in the right mood or mindset) it will just be painful and inefficient. I generally hate work and action, preferring the freedom of not having to do anything. Because of this, I am not willing to work merely for rewards, because it isn't worth it to me. In general, avoiding pain comes before seeking pleasure for me.


This part sound a bit like self-preservation instinct, though I'm definitely not an enneagram expert.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

@wolf12345

When you say you value money over working conditions, what do you mean more specifically? That you'd do any job if it paid well? Even if it's not something you enjoy doing? Or just that you don't care about little details like office size, comfortable seats, coffee machine, etc.? 

Because I really don't care about the latter stuff, but I would die if I had to work in say, fast food, for instance. I already have twice and it was really awful for me.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I myself is decisive as an ESI and I think that fits pretty well.
Once I'm mobliized I just move on and on.
I often don't notice reving up.
Bringing attention to it makes me mobilize lightning fast in my experience.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

The differences between Judicious and Decisive are the differences between Si/Ne and Ni/Se. Reinin characterizes Alpha and Delta as Judicious and Beta and Gamma as Decisive.
So you can either find out your preference between Si/Ne and Ni/Se or what Quadra you belong to. Since you're almost certain of INTx read the definitions of Alpha ( Alpha Quadra - Wikisocion ) and Gamma ( Gamma Quadra - Wikisocion ) to see what you relate to the most. Also look up Si vs. Se, Ni vs. Ne, how Ni and Se complement each other and how Si and Ne complement each other.
You're the most qualified person to type yourself, you just have to look in the right places and be persistent.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

@Silveresque I analyse every job throught cost-benefit analysis, but details like office size, comfortable seats, coffee machine are not on the list. I only value my time invested vs. financial outcome and conformity with my beliefs (eg. I work for local charities, for wages below my normal rates). I don't care about surrounding conditions, and even about atmosphere and so on.

About performing work I don't enjoy, I trully don't know. I think I would have nothing against performing well payed job, even if it's a bit boring? Though during studies I had intensely looked for a right occupation, before I was set, and changed my education few times. So I guess I care about doing what I like doing, after all


----------

